# Jaw/Ear problem - incase there r any TMJ specialsts here...



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Since developing DP I have had a lot of jaw trouble. I think it must be from clenching my teeth, although I don't notice clenching and I know I don't grind.

Anyway, this weird thing happens in my jaw/ear region and I wondered if anyone could shed some light on what is going on:

My jaw cracks a lot. At least once a day I will open my mouth and hear a really big crack coming from the right side. As soon as this big crack sound happens, I get noises in my ear that sound like "glue ear" - like a squelching crackling sound as if there is water inside it. This usually goes away after a while but it might happen a few times a day. Any idea what is making this noise? It seems really strange. I try not to clench my teeth and crack my jaw, but this has been happening for 6 months and won't go away. The doctors just dismiss it, I don't think GP's know what is happening.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

It's just barely TMJD; nothing to worry about, my jaw cracks around 500 times a day, ur lucky dude


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Repressed anger is related to the jaw


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

I have problems with my jaw and ears.


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea, I have problems with my jaw cracking. It happened last time I had a nervous breakdown as well. Also with my ears, they ring constantly (its only noticeable in a silent room, sometimes I temporally lose the hearing in one ear or the other for a few seconds, then I get a loud ringing until the ringing dies as the hearing is coming back - all anxiety related really. I too have had a sort of slight popping/watery noise in my ears too.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I have tons of problems with my jaws. They pop a lot and I have intense 
pain in them when I try to chew or yawn or even sometimes just laughing 
makes it hurt like hell.

It's just the anxiety part causing the jaw issues at least for me bc i clench 
and grind without even noticing it. But also if you have wisdom teeth they can cause a boat load of problems which I am also due next month to have mine removed wahoo lol. Been to a tmj specialist and he said I 
had torn ligaments and there is nothing really I can do for that but eat 
softer foods and manage the anxiety :roll:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> I get noises in my ear that sound like "glue ear" - like a squelching crackling sound as if there is water inside it.


Yep, I get that as well when I am eating :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I had this at only one time in my life, my freshman year in college. Away from home, alone, lonely, really only studied.

As I see it it is clearly from anxiety. I still clench my teeth at night, bite my cheeks without knowing.

What has helped:

*Go to the dentist.* I would always knock my jaw back into place. A dentist can show you ways to do this, or in some cases you may need instruction. The dentist made me feel a helluva lot better.

*Also, I have a bite guard. * You can have this made at the dentist. An impression of your lower teeth (or upper I guess) which is then made into plastic you stick in your mouth at night, or more frequently if you grind your teeth.

It really helps.

I see us all as extremely anxious, and this is a symptom (other than if you have misaligned teeth in a few cases.)

Oddly enough, the TMJ started the moment I started my freshman year and ended afterwards. The TMJ slowly went away. The more your anxiety is treated/teeth grinding abated the more likely this will pass.

The sounds in your ears can be related as well.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

You may think you don't clench or grind, but you could do it at night. Again a dentist can see this on inspecting your teeth. I was really doing a number on my teeth. My current dentist, years later, recommends the bite guard as I bite my cheeks in my sleep.

It isn't good to be grinding down your teeth. Many "healthy" people do this as well. You want your real teeth when you're old, lol. Mine are in excellent shape, but I also had orthodontia when I was young. At least my teeth are evenly ground. :roll:

I also talk and yell in my sleep. (I have witnesses I drive crazy) Have done that for years.

Also, you may not be aware of it, but without knowing, you can tighten your neck and jaw muscles in school, at work, etc. Work on relaxation techniques and do a "body check" -- stop every hour or so and see if you are hunching your shoulders, or do some stretching. Open and close your mouth, etc.

Do whatever works.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

My right jaw grinds whenever i open my mouth. I cant chew for a long time cuz then it hurts bad. It also causes some kind of pain on the back of my head. I think its TMJD but its expensive to check out.

Some people suggest TMJD can cause anxiety and dp.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

hmm, I have major TMJD and tinnitus, my jaw cracks about hmm.. 600 times a day
Is there really any cure or is it waste of money/time researching trying out shit?

The tinnitus is not THAT bad as long as I always got external sounds around me blocking it out, but I can ne ver experience real silence... This is sad


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

MentallyIll said:


> hmm, I have major TMJD and tinnitus, my jaw cracks about hmm.. 600 times a day
> Is there really any cure or is it waste of money/time researching trying out shit?


If it's affecting your quality of life, of course it's worth checking out! There were days I couldn't eat as I couldn't get my jaw unstuck.

Also, TMJD can cause someone to feel miserable, in pain, self-conscious, etc., yes, but in the cases here (in anxious people) I would hazard a guess it is the ANXIETY that came first (qualifier: again with some exceptions where a few have some misaligned teeth, broke their jaw, etc.)

My only comment is, if you're grinding, if your jaw is out of alignment, and you go to a dentist for checkups, just ask! You need your teeth. I still have a bite-guard that was made for me about 12 years ago.

S'up to an individual to decide, but keeping up your overall health can't hurt. And if there is something a dentist can do ... well you'll have one less thing to worry about.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Also Mentally Ill, if you have the Dx of TMJD it sounds as if you've been to a dentist or doctor. If they didn't say they could help, well there's your answer.

Have you been to a dentist? :?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The majority of psychological stress ends up as tension in your jaw and face, doctors wont tell you this and dont even understand it properly but if you look into it in depth you can see it as a clear fact.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> hmm, I have major TMJD and tinnitus, my jaw cracks about hmm.. 600 times a day
> Is there really any cure or is it waste of money/time researching trying out shit?
> 
> The tinnitus is not THAT bad as long as I always got external sounds around me blocking it out, but I can ne ver experience real silence... This is sad


in worst cases surgery is the answer.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The majority of psychological stress ends up as tension in your jaw and face, doctors wont tell you this and dont even understand it properly but if you look into it in depth you can see it as a clear fact.


Well, stress ends up everywhere. One very common place is the gut. Serotonin was first discovered in the gut. So individuals can have stress- related gut problems (I'm one of them, sigh).

Muscle pains from tension. Headaches. My dentists have always said my TMJ/teeth grinding/cheek biting is from tension.

If anything, doctors dismiss symptoms AS anxiety/stress, pat you on the head and say, "Oh this will go away" when sometimes you need medical intervention.

Pain in the butt. Name a way I can stress my body, I've done it, lol.

Ah, I'm exhausted a lot, from my chronic low rumbling anxiety. I just have to force myself to keep plugging along. This is separate from DP/DR or meds. I was that way as a kid. Anxious and tired.


----------

